# SS Tandem video, SSWC08 course.



## SpecialBob (Jul 30, 2008)

Video from a few months ago during a pre-run of the SSWC08 course.

http://www.petefagerlin.com/video/2r1c.wmv


----------



## DaleTR (Apr 6, 2007)

*Sweet!*

Sweeet!

Love all the stuff at Pet Fagerlin anyway. great helmet cam footage as usual from him. :thumbsup:


----------



## TandemNut (Mar 12, 2004)

Very, very cool! 
Dude, get that stoker some full suspension. She's a trooper!
Where is that trail?
Thanks


----------



## vuduvgn (Jan 8, 2004)

That was just fukcing crazy! I did that race on 1/2 a bike and it was crazy hard. I'm showing that video to my wife. Anybody wanna take bets on her response?

The trail system is Skyline in Napa, CA.


----------



## befoot (Mar 11, 2006)

BigNut said:


> Very, very cool!
> Dude, get that stoker some full suspension. She's a trooper!
> Where is that trail?
> Thanks


Alex I think it's in Napa, California....I think
Single speed World Championships


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

Wow those two have some Big b^ll's & tons of skills too..

Great job, awesome video

I do have a question, They are running disc & rim brakes in the front but I only see two levers, how is the bike set up..:madman: 

Also is great to see such long fork working so well on a hardtail..


----------



## banks (Feb 2, 2004)

Rockin' a Deja Tu! 

I have Tu. My off road version rocks Avid Arch brakes front & rear, Salsa boosters front & rear and speed dial levers. Tons of stopping power!

There are special adapters for normal brake levers and neat brake levers that will pull 2 cables for 2 brakes at once.


----------



## banks (Feb 2, 2004)

patineto said:


> I do have a question, They are running disc & rim brakes in the front but I only see two levers, how is the bike set up..:madman:
> 
> .


There are 2 brake levers on the left hand side & 1 single on the right hand.


----------



## Hurricane Jeff (Jan 1, 2006)

That was a cool video! My wife and I raced the the first SSWC in 1999 on our Ventana tandem that we converted to a SS, it was the one of the hardest races I have ever done, both tandem and single. I was surprised that there were 4 other SS tandems on that day.


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

This is such a cool video. Every time I see it I want to ride.

PK


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

TTT for some new teams

PK


----------



## ALM (Jul 14, 2012)

Way cool!


----------

